# RB26 Tranny



## Enemigo (Jun 5, 2003)

Where would be a good place to pick up an RB26 AWD tranny? i know lots of people doing the RB swap into thier 240's and no use for the AWD tranny.. i'm sure there's a surplus somewhere.. lemme know..


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Check with one of the importers like Venus Auto www.venus-auto.com they would have more info on the AWD trans.

Troy


----------



## zcarmark (Feb 21, 2005)

Enemigo said:


> Where would be a good place to pick up an RB26 AWD tranny? i know lots of people doing the RB swap into thier 240's and no use for the AWD tranny.. i'm sure there's a surplus somewhere.. lemme know..


I just bought rb26 for my 240z so i will have a trans if you still need one


----------



## yUkiO (Feb 20, 2005)

how can you have a tranny if you bought an engine?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

yUkiO said:


> how can you have a tranny if you bought an engine?


If he bought a clip, it's in there. That's the only real way to buy an RB26, then you get the ECU and wiring and engine mounts and stuff. Even if he bought it _not_ in a clip, most times they sell the engine and trans together......


----------



## yUkiO (Feb 20, 2005)

weird, that that is so rare here in japan. why include it when they can sell it separate? anyways, there you have it a tranny


----------



## zcarmark (Feb 21, 2005)

The rb26 I bought came with the trans. does any one no were I can get rb25 5spd trans.


----------

